# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  The Last Photo: Actinodisco

## Hugo Jose Ferreira

Boas!

Então aqui fica uma foto da minha velhinha HP antes de a abandonar para a Canon 400D, que deve chegar no maximo dentro de 10 dias, eheh  :Big Grin: 



Aceito comentarios  :Big Grin:

----------

